# Conferenza Gattuso pre Samp - Milan. 29 marzo 2019.



## admin (29 Marzo 2019)

La conferenza di Gattuso pre Sampdoria - Milan. Ecco le parole del tecnico:"In campionato e in coppa Italia ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. I tre davanti si muovono in modo incredibile. La difesa è sempre preparata e hanno un grandissimo allenatore. Abbiamo lavorato bene e sofferto tanto. C'è stata tantissima amarezza dopo il derby. Quelli che sono rimasti qui si sono allenati con grandissimo entusiasmo. I finali di partita? Dicevano che assomigliavo a Rocco. Poi abbiamo provato a fare qualcosa di diversi ma bisogna conoscere bene i giocatori. Io da giocatore facevo pressione alta. Come fa a non piacermi quel gioco? Contro l'Inter sono stato io a preparare la partita così, facendo una pressione un pò più alta. Forse non sono stato bravo abbastanza. Squadra scollata. Abbiamo giocato su 48 metri le imbucate di Vecino ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. L'errore è stato mio che ho provato a fare qualcosa di diverso. Dobbiamo continuare a fare ciò che sappiamo fare meglio. *Kessie?* Il confronto l'ho avuto ieri. Era in programma oggi la chiacchierata. Io non porto rancore. Ma i ragazzi sanno che io mi strappo il cuore e loro ci possono palleggiare. Però ci vuole rispetto. Da parte mia c'è stata grandissima delusione. La società è stata impeccabile. Nella carriera da calciatore ho sbagliato più di una volta, non verso i miei compagni. Ho sempre pagato a caro prezzo. Mi sono assunto le mie responsabilità. La società me l'ha fatto pesare. *Galliani voleva togliermi la fascia dopo la partita contro il Tottenham*. Era giusto. Poi la squadra si è messo di mezzo e mi ha protetto. Non sono arrabbiato con Frank, c'è delusione ma è finita qui. Ora ci sono dieci finali, dobbiamo essere bravi a non perdere la testa e pensare partita dopo partita. *San Siro?* E' il cuore, senti l'odore della storia. Ma per essere al top ci vuole qualcosa, la Juve insegna. Bisogna capire le esigenze di un club che vuole tornare a competere con squadra che hanno stadi, denaro, diritti tv superiori. E' giusto che la società stia pensando a qualcosa di diverso. In questo momento abbiamo gli stimoli nonostante la sconfitta nel derby. Abbiamo sbagliato quella partita. E' stata una partita come quella contro l'Arsenal. Stessi errori stessa pressione. Ripeto, è stata una mazzata ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Siamo lì. *Noi siamo primi per il nostro scudetto*. Ci stiamo giocando il nostro scudetto a 10 partite dalla fine e siamo lì. Nel primo tempo l'Inter poteva stare 3-0 ma poi poteva finire anche 3-3. Pensa che le palle di Castillejo e Cutrone fossero finite dentro. Non è stato tutto da buttar via. Abbiamo creato palle gol. *Contraccolpo riassorbito?* Vediamo domani ma la squadra sa cosa si sta giocando. E' una squadra che farà di tutto per l'obiettivo. *Che Milan voglio vedere? *Una squadra che non regala nulla. Nel derby non c'abbiamo capito nulla nel primo tempo. Domani dobbiamo rispettare l'avversario, non prendere imbarcate e non andare in panico. Anche meno bella ma che non soffre gli avversari. *In questo momento facciamo fatica a fare un certo tipo di calcio,* quando vogliamo fare una pressione un pò più alta. Lo dicono le statistiche. *Ultime partite decisive per il mio futuro?* Il mio *futuro lo saprete tra due mesi* e non è la priorità del club. Penso solo a centrare l'obiettivo, fondamentale per tutti. Poi tra due mesi vi dico davvero quello che penso veramente. Devo riuscire a portare il Milan dove merita. Sento tante chiacchiere, mi faccio scivolare tutto addosso. *Alla fine vi dirò quello che farò. Giocatori come meriterebbe di giocare, come Castillejo? *Qui non siamo al bar. Secondo te io sono masochista? Dobbiamo guardare al presente, il gruppo è più importante dei singoli. Non dovevamo dire niente riguardo la lite Biglia Kessie? Potevamo far passare una roba del genere, davanti a 200 tv? Dobbiamo mettere da parte tutto. Abbiamo ancora dieci partite. Non dobbiamo prenderci a martellate. L'Inter è stata superiore a noi. Ho già detto che sono stato io a sbagliare, chiedendo una pressione più alta nel derby. Mi assumo le responsabilità. Castillejo in stagione ha più di 20 presenze, forse non è partito spesso titolare e va bene. Ma ora sembra che siamo settimi. Siamo lì e dobbiamo farci trovare pronti. *Rispetto a Spalletti mi sento il giovane Gattuso?* Non è stata la posizione di Vecino a metterci in difficoltà ma il nostro atteggiamento. Poi Vecino è uno che entra sempre in area. Sicuramente abbiamo sbagliato noi. *L'atteggiamento con le grandi? Forse non riesco a preparare bene le partite* ma può farsi che siano più forti di noi. Devo crescere, forse non sono bravo abbastanza. Voglio crescere col Milan? E' normale ma non voglio parlare di questo e del mio futuro. *Scaroni dice che il quarto posto è meglio dello scudetto? Non esageriamo. Preferisco vincere uno scudetto che arrivare quarto. Non sono d'accordo con lui.* *Da allenatore baratterei due scudetti con due non partecipazioni alla Champions. Poi a livello economico ha ragione Scaroni. *I gol di nazionali? Importanti, ma ora testa al Milan. *Suso?*Non faccio il mago, non so che Suso vedremo. Deve avere meno pause e stare più nel gioco. Riesce a darci qualità e mandare i compagni in gol. Bisogna dargli fiducia. *Paquetà mezzala in nazionale?* Anche nel Flamengo giocava mezzala. In nazionale fa meno fase difensiva. Se oggi siamo nella posizione in cui siamo è perchè siamo rimasti uniti nei momenti di difficoltà. E' stata la nostra grande forza. Può succedere che si litighi ma c'è lo spogliatoio. Non siamo al grande fratello. Certe cose ce le diciamo nello spogliatoio, nel mio ufficio o nella sauna e si può chiarire. Per questo ci sono rimasto e non permetto a nessuno di poter rovinare questo aspetto".


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Sampdoria - Milan. Ecco le parole del tecnico:"In campionato e in coppa Italia ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. I tre davanti si muovono in modo incredibile. La difesa è sempre preparata e hanno un grandissimo allenatore. Abbiamo lavorato bene e sofferto tanto. C'è stata tantissima amarezza dopo il derby. Quelli che sono rimasti qui si sono allenati con grandissimo entusiasmo. I finali di partita? Dicevano che assomigliavo a Rocco. Poi abbiamo provato a fare qualcosa di diversi ma bisogna conoscere bene i giocatori. Io da giocatore facevo pressione alta. Come fa a non piacermi quel gioco? Contro l'Inter sono stato io a preparare la partita così, facendo una pressione un pò più alta. Forse non sono stato bravo abbastanza. Squadra scollata. Abbiamo giocato su 48 metri le imbucate di Vecino ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. L'errore è stato mio che ho provato a fare qualcosa di diverso. Dobbiamo continuare a fare ciò che sappiamo fare meglio".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Sampdoria - Milan. Ecco le parole del tecnico:"In campionato e in coppa Italia ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. I tre davanti si muovono in modo incredibile. La difesa è sempre preparata e hanno un grandissimo allenatore. Abbiamo lavorato bene e sofferto tanto. C'è stata tantissima amarezza dopo il derby. Quelli che sono rimasti qui si sono allenati con grandissimo entusiasmo. I finali di partita? Dicevano che assomigliavo a Rocco. Poi abbiamo provato a fare qualcosa di diversi ma bisogna conoscere bene i giocatori. Io da giocatore facevo pressione alta. Come fa a non piacermi quel gioco? Contro l'Inter sono stato io a preparare la partita così, facendo una pressione un pò più alta. Forse non sono stato bravo abbastanza. Squadra scollata. Abbiamo giocato su 48 metri le imbucate di Vecino ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. L'errore è stato mio che ho provato a fare qualcosa di diverso. Dobbiamo continuare a fare ciò che sappiamo fare meglio. *Kessie?* Il confronto l'ho avuto ieri. Era in programma oggi la chiacchierata. Io non porto rancore. Ma i ragazzi sanno che io mi strappo il cuore e loro ci possono palleggiare. Però ci vuole rispetto. Da parte mia c'è stata grandissima delusione. La società è stata impeccabile. Nella carriera da calciatore ho sbagliato più di una volta, non verso i miei compagni. Ho sempre pagato a caro prezzo. Mi sono assunto le mie responsabilità. La società me l'ha fatto pesare. Galliani voleva togliermi la fascia dopo la partita contro il Tottenham. Era giusto. Poi la squadra si è messo di mezzo e mi ha protetto".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Sampdoria - Milan. Ecco le parole del tecnico:"In campionato e in coppa Italia ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. I tre davanti si muovono in modo incredibile. La difesa è sempre preparata e hanno un grandissimo allenatore. Abbiamo lavorato bene e sofferto tanto. C'è stata tantissima amarezza dopo il derby. Quelli che sono rimasti qui si sono allenati con grandissimo entusiasmo. I finali di partita? Dicevano che assomigliavo a Rocco. Poi abbiamo provato a fare qualcosa di diversi ma bisogna conoscere bene i giocatori. Io da giocatore facevo pressione alta. Come fa a non piacermi quel gioco? Contro l'Inter sono stato io a preparare la partita così, facendo una pressione un pò più alta. Forse non sono stato bravo abbastanza. Squadra scollata. Abbiamo giocato su 48 metri le imbucate di Vecino ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. L'errore è stato mio che ho provato a fare qualcosa di diverso. Dobbiamo continuare a fare ciò che sappiamo fare meglio. *Kessie?* Il confronto l'ho avuto ieri. Era in programma oggi la chiacchierata. Io non porto rancore. Ma i ragazzi sanno che io mi strappo il cuore e loro ci possono palleggiare. Però ci vuole rispetto. Da parte mia c'è stata grandissima delusione. La società è stata impeccabile. Nella carriera da calciatore ho sbagliato più di una volta, non verso i miei compagni. Ho sempre pagato a caro prezzo. Mi sono assunto le mie responsabilità. La società me l'ha fatto pesare. Galliani voleva togliermi la fascia dopo la partita contro il Tottenham. Era giusto. Poi la squadra si è messo di mezzo e mi ha protetto. Non sono arrabbiato con Frank, c'è delusione ma è finita qui. Ora ci sono dieci finali, dobbiamo essere bravi a non perdere la testa e pensare partita dopo partita. *San Siro?* E' il cuore, senti l'odore della storia. Ma per essere al top ci vuole qualcosa, la Juve insegna. Bisogna capire le esigenze di un club che vuole tornare a competere con squadra che hanno stadi, denaro, diritti tv superiori. E' giusto che la società stia pensando a qualcosa di diverso. ".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Sampdoria - Milan. Ecco le parole del tecnico:"In campionato e in coppa Italia ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. I tre davanti si muovono in modo incredibile. La difesa è sempre preparata e hanno un grandissimo allenatore. Abbiamo lavorato bene e sofferto tanto. C'è stata tantissima amarezza dopo il derby. Quelli che sono rimasti qui si sono allenati con grandissimo entusiasmo. I finali di partita? Dicevano che assomigliavo a Rocco. Poi abbiamo provato a fare qualcosa di diversi ma bisogna conoscere bene i giocatori. Io da giocatore facevo pressione alta. Come fa a non piacermi quel gioco? Contro l'Inter sono stato io a preparare la partita così, facendo una pressione un pò più alta. Forse non sono stato bravo abbastanza. Squadra scollata. Abbiamo giocato su 48 metri le imbucate di Vecino ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. L'errore è stato mio che ho provato a fare qualcosa di diverso. Dobbiamo continuare a fare ciò che sappiamo fare meglio. *Kessie?* Il confronto l'ho avuto ieri. Era in programma oggi la chiacchierata. Io non porto rancore. Ma i ragazzi sanno che io mi strappo il cuore e loro ci possono palleggiare. Però ci vuole rispetto. Da parte mia c'è stata grandissima delusione. La società è stata impeccabile. Nella carriera da calciatore ho sbagliato più di una volta, non verso i miei compagni. Ho sempre pagato a caro prezzo. Mi sono assunto le mie responsabilità. La società me l'ha fatto pesare. Galliani voleva togliermi la fascia dopo la partita contro il Tottenham. Era giusto. Poi la squadra si è messo di mezzo e mi ha protetto. Non sono arrabbiato con Frank, c'è delusione ma è finita qui. Ora ci sono dieci finali, dobbiamo essere bravi a non perdere la testa e pensare partita dopo partita. *San Siro?* E' il cuore, senti l'odore della storia. Ma per essere al top ci vuole qualcosa, la Juve insegna. Bisogna capire le esigenze di un club che vuole tornare a competere con squadra che hanno stadi, denaro, diritti tv superiori. E' giusto che la società stia pensando a qualcosa di diverso. In questo momento abbiamo gli stimoli nonostante la sconfitta nel derby. Abbiamo sbagliato quella partita. E' stata una partita come quella contro l'Arsenal. Stessi errori stessa pressione. Ripeto, è stata una mazzata ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Siamo lì. *Noi siamo primi per il nostro scudetto*. Ci stiamo giocando il nostro scudetto a 10 partite dalla fine e siamo lì. Nel primo tempo l'Inter poteva stare 3-0 ma poi poteva finire anche 3-3. Pensa che le palle di Castillejo e Cutrone fossero finite dentro. Non è stato tutto da buttar via. Abbiamo creato palle gol".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## Aron (29 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo continuare a fare ciò che sappiamo fare meglio.



e cioè cosa?


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Sampdoria - Milan. Ecco le parole del tecnico:"In campionato e in coppa Italia ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. I tre davanti si muovono in modo incredibile. La difesa è sempre preparata e hanno un grandissimo allenatore. Abbiamo lavorato bene e sofferto tanto. C'è stata tantissima amarezza dopo il derby. Quelli che sono rimasti qui si sono allenati con grandissimo entusiasmo. I finali di partita? Dicevano che assomigliavo a Rocco. Poi abbiamo provato a fare qualcosa di diversi ma bisogna conoscere bene i giocatori. Io da giocatore facevo pressione alta. Come fa a non piacermi quel gioco? Contro l'Inter sono stato io a preparare la partita così, facendo una pressione un pò più alta. Forse non sono stato bravo abbastanza. Squadra scollata. Abbiamo giocato su 48 metri le imbucate di Vecino ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. L'errore è stato mio che ho provato a fare qualcosa di diverso. Dobbiamo continuare a fare ciò che sappiamo fare meglio. *Kessie?* Il confronto l'ho avuto ieri. Era in programma oggi la chiacchierata. Io non porto rancore. Ma i ragazzi sanno che io mi strappo il cuore e loro ci possono palleggiare. Però ci vuole rispetto. Da parte mia c'è stata grandissima delusione. La società è stata impeccabile. Nella carriera da calciatore ho sbagliato più di una volta, non verso i miei compagni. Ho sempre pagato a caro prezzo. Mi sono assunto le mie responsabilità. La società me l'ha fatto pesare. Galliani voleva togliermi la fascia dopo la partita contro il Tottenham. Era giusto. Poi la squadra si è messo di mezzo e mi ha protetto. Non sono arrabbiato con Frank, c'è delusione ma è finita qui. Ora ci sono dieci finali, dobbiamo essere bravi a non perdere la testa e pensare partita dopo partita. *San Siro?* E' il cuore, senti l'odore della storia. Ma per essere al top ci vuole qualcosa, la Juve insegna. Bisogna capire le esigenze di un club che vuole tornare a competere con squadra che hanno stadi, denaro, diritti tv superiori. E' giusto che la società stia pensando a qualcosa di diverso. In questo momento abbiamo gli stimoli nonostante la sconfitta nel derby. Abbiamo sbagliato quella partita. E' stata una partita come quella contro l'Arsenal. Stessi errori stessa pressione. Ripeto, è stata una mazzata ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Siamo lì. *Noi siamo primi per il nostro scudetto*. Ci stiamo giocando il nostro scudetto a 10 partite dalla fine e siamo lì. Nel primo tempo l'Inter poteva stare 3-0 ma poi poteva finire anche 3-3. Pensa che le palle di Castillejo e Cutrone fossero finite dentro. Non è stato tutto da buttar via. Abbiamo creato palle gol. *Contraccolpo riassorbito?* Vediamo domani ma la squadra sa cosa si sta giocando. E' una squadra che farà di tutto per l'obiettivo. *Che Milan voglio vedere? *Una squadra che non regala nulla. Nel derby non c'abbiamo capito nulla nel primo tempo. Domani dobbiamo rispettare l'avversario, non prendere imbarcate e non andare in panico. Anche meno bella ma che non soffre gli avversari".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (29 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> e cioè cosa?



difendere per 90 minuiti in 10 con piatek isolato 20/30 metri piu' avanti , speranzo in qualche miracolo !!!


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Sampdoria - Milan. Ecco le parole del tecnico:"In campionato e in coppa Italia ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. I tre davanti si muovono in modo incredibile. La difesa è sempre preparata e hanno un grandissimo allenatore. Abbiamo lavorato bene e sofferto tanto. C'è stata tantissima amarezza dopo il derby. Quelli che sono rimasti qui si sono allenati con grandissimo entusiasmo. I finali di partita? Dicevano che assomigliavo a Rocco. Poi abbiamo provato a fare qualcosa di diversi ma bisogna conoscere bene i giocatori. Io da giocatore facevo pressione alta. Come fa a non piacermi quel gioco? Contro l'Inter sono stato io a preparare la partita così, facendo una pressione un pò più alta. Forse non sono stato bravo abbastanza. Squadra scollata. Abbiamo giocato su 48 metri le imbucate di Vecino ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. L'errore è stato mio che ho provato a fare qualcosa di diverso. Dobbiamo continuare a fare ciò che sappiamo fare meglio. *Kessie?* Il confronto l'ho avuto ieri. Era in programma oggi la chiacchierata. Io non porto rancore. Ma i ragazzi sanno che io mi strappo il cuore e loro ci possono palleggiare. Però ci vuole rispetto. Da parte mia c'è stata grandissima delusione. La società è stata impeccabile. Nella carriera da calciatore ho sbagliato più di una volta, non verso i miei compagni. Ho sempre pagato a caro prezzo. Mi sono assunto le mie responsabilità. La società me l'ha fatto pesare. *Galliani voleva togliermi la fascia dopo la partita contro il Tottenham*. Era giusto. Poi la squadra si è messo di mezzo e mi ha protetto. Non sono arrabbiato con Frank, c'è delusione ma è finita qui. Ora ci sono dieci finali, dobbiamo essere bravi a non perdere la testa e pensare partita dopo partita. *San Siro?* E' il cuore, senti l'odore della storia. Ma per essere al top ci vuole qualcosa, la Juve insegna. Bisogna capire le esigenze di un club che vuole tornare a competere con squadra che hanno stadi, denaro, diritti tv superiori. E' giusto che la società stia pensando a qualcosa di diverso. In questo momento abbiamo gli stimoli nonostante la sconfitta nel derby. Abbiamo sbagliato quella partita. E' stata una partita come quella contro l'Arsenal. Stessi errori stessa pressione. Ripeto, è stata una mazzata ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Siamo lì. *Noi siamo primi per il nostro scudetto*. Ci stiamo giocando il nostro scudetto a 10 partite dalla fine e siamo lì. Nel primo tempo l'Inter poteva stare 3-0 ma poi poteva finire anche 3-3. Pensa che le palle di Castillejo e Cutrone fossero finite dentro. Non è stato tutto da buttar via. Abbiamo creato palle gol. *Contraccolpo riassorbito?* Vediamo domani ma la squadra sa cosa si sta giocando. E' una squadra che farà di tutto per l'obiettivo. *Che Milan voglio vedere? *Una squadra che non regala nulla. Nel derby non c'abbiamo capito nulla nel primo tempo. Domani dobbiamo rispettare l'avversario, non prendere imbarcate e non andare in panico. Anche meno bella ma che non soffre gli avversari. *In questo momento facciamo fatica a fare un certo tipo di calcio,* quando vogliamo fare una pressione un pò più alta. Lo dicono le statistiche. *Ultime partite decisive per il mio futuro?* Il mio *futuro lo saprete tra due mesi* e non è la priorità del club. Penso solo a centrare l'obiettivo, fondamentale per tutti. Poi tra due mesi vi dico davvero quello che penso veramente. Devo riuscire a portare il Milan dove merita. Sento tante chiacchiere, mi faccio scivolare tutto addosso. *Alla fine vi dirò quello che farò* ".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## Paolino (29 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Si è convinto che che nel derby si è sbilanciato in avanti


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Zitti tutti che forse prendiamo un top allenatore a Giugno e Rino va via. So che ora mi beccherò gli insulti, ma spero succeda questo.


----------



## Kaketto (29 Marzo 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Zitti tutti che forse prendiamo un top allenatore a Giugno e Rino va via. So che ora mi beccherò gli insulti, ma spero succeda questo.



Torna allegri


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Sampdoria - Milan. Ecco le parole del tecnico:"In campionato e in coppa Italia ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. I tre davanti si muovono in modo incredibile. La difesa è sempre preparata e hanno un grandissimo allenatore. Abbiamo lavorato bene e sofferto tanto. C'è stata tantissima amarezza dopo il derby. Quelli che sono rimasti qui si sono allenati con grandissimo entusiasmo. I finali di partita? Dicevano che assomigliavo a Rocco. Poi abbiamo provato a fare qualcosa di diversi ma bisogna conoscere bene i giocatori. Io da giocatore facevo pressione alta. Come fa a non piacermi quel gioco? Contro l'Inter sono stato io a preparare la partita così, facendo una pressione un pò più alta. Forse non sono stato bravo abbastanza. Squadra scollata. Abbiamo giocato su 48 metri le imbucate di Vecino ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. L'errore è stato mio che ho provato a fare qualcosa di diverso. Dobbiamo continuare a fare ciò che sappiamo fare meglio. *Kessie?* Il confronto l'ho avuto ieri. Era in programma oggi la chiacchierata. Io non porto rancore. Ma i ragazzi sanno che io mi strappo il cuore e loro ci possono palleggiare. Però ci vuole rispetto. Da parte mia c'è stata grandissima delusione. La società è stata impeccabile. Nella carriera da calciatore ho sbagliato più di una volta, non verso i miei compagni. Ho sempre pagato a caro prezzo. Mi sono assunto le mie responsabilità. La società me l'ha fatto pesare. *Galliani voleva togliermi la fascia dopo la partita contro il Tottenham*. Era giusto. Poi la squadra si è messo di mezzo e mi ha protetto. Non sono arrabbiato con Frank, c'è delusione ma è finita qui. Ora ci sono dieci finali, dobbiamo essere bravi a non perdere la testa e pensare partita dopo partita. *San Siro?* E' il cuore, senti l'odore della storia. Ma per essere al top ci vuole qualcosa, la Juve insegna. Bisogna capire le esigenze di un club che vuole tornare a competere con squadra che hanno stadi, denaro, diritti tv superiori. E' giusto che la società stia pensando a qualcosa di diverso. In questo momento abbiamo gli stimoli nonostante la sconfitta nel derby. Abbiamo sbagliato quella partita. E' stata una partita come quella contro l'Arsenal. Stessi errori stessa pressione. Ripeto, è stata una mazzata ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Siamo lì. *Noi siamo primi per il nostro scudetto*. Ci stiamo giocando il nostro scudetto a 10 partite dalla fine e siamo lì. Nel primo tempo l'Inter poteva stare 3-0 ma poi poteva finire anche 3-3. Pensa che le palle di Castillejo e Cutrone fossero finite dentro. Non è stato tutto da buttar via. Abbiamo creato palle gol. *Contraccolpo riassorbito?* Vediamo domani ma la squadra sa cosa si sta giocando. E' una squadra che farà di tutto per l'obiettivo. *Che Milan voglio vedere? *Una squadra che non regala nulla. Nel derby non c'abbiamo capito nulla nel primo tempo. Domani dobbiamo rispettare l'avversario, non prendere imbarcate e non andare in panico. Anche meno bella ma che non soffre gli avversari. *In questo momento facciamo fatica a fare un certo tipo di calcio,* quando vogliamo fare una pressione un pò più alta. Lo dicono le statistiche. *Ultime partite decisive per il mio futuro?* Il mio *futuro lo saprete tra due mesi* e non è la priorità del club. Penso solo a centrare l'obiettivo, fondamentale per tutti. Poi tra due mesi vi dico davvero quello che penso veramente. Devo riuscire a portare il Milan dove merita. Sento tante chiacchiere, mi faccio scivolare tutto addosso. *Alla fine vi dirò quello che farò. Giocatori come meriterebbe di giocare, come Castillejo? *Qui non siamo al bar. Secondo te io sono masochista? Dobbiamo guardare al presente, il gruppo è più importante dei singoli. Non dovevamo dire niente riguardo la lite Biglia Kessie? Potevamo far passare una roba del genere, davanti a 200 tv? Dobbiamo mettere da parte tutto. Abbiamo ancora dieci partite. Non dobbiamo prenderci a martellate. L'Inter è stata superiore a noi. Ho già detto che sono stato io a sbagliare, chiedendo una pressione più alta nel derby".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Marzo 2019)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Torna allegri



Magari, sarebbe clamoroso.


----------



## Kaketto (29 Marzo 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Magari, sarebbe clamoroso.



E conte dovrebbe tornare alla Juve.


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Sampdoria - Milan. Ecco le parole del tecnico:"In campionato e in coppa Italia ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. I tre davanti si muovono in modo incredibile. La difesa è sempre preparata e hanno un grandissimo allenatore. Abbiamo lavorato bene e sofferto tanto. C'è stata tantissima amarezza dopo il derby. Quelli che sono rimasti qui si sono allenati con grandissimo entusiasmo. I finali di partita? Dicevano che assomigliavo a Rocco. Poi abbiamo provato a fare qualcosa di diversi ma bisogna conoscere bene i giocatori. Io da giocatore facevo pressione alta. Come fa a non piacermi quel gioco? Contro l'Inter sono stato io a preparare la partita così, facendo una pressione un pò più alta. Forse non sono stato bravo abbastanza. Squadra scollata. Abbiamo giocato su 48 metri le imbucate di Vecino ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. L'errore è stato mio che ho provato a fare qualcosa di diverso. Dobbiamo continuare a fare ciò che sappiamo fare meglio. *Kessie?* Il confronto l'ho avuto ieri. Era in programma oggi la chiacchierata. Io non porto rancore. Ma i ragazzi sanno che io mi strappo il cuore e loro ci possono palleggiare. Però ci vuole rispetto. Da parte mia c'è stata grandissima delusione. La società è stata impeccabile. Nella carriera da calciatore ho sbagliato più di una volta, non verso i miei compagni. Ho sempre pagato a caro prezzo. Mi sono assunto le mie responsabilità. La società me l'ha fatto pesare. *Galliani voleva togliermi la fascia dopo la partita contro il Tottenham*. Era giusto. Poi la squadra si è messo di mezzo e mi ha protetto. Non sono arrabbiato con Frank, c'è delusione ma è finita qui. Ora ci sono dieci finali, dobbiamo essere bravi a non perdere la testa e pensare partita dopo partita. *San Siro?* E' il cuore, senti l'odore della storia. Ma per essere al top ci vuole qualcosa, la Juve insegna. Bisogna capire le esigenze di un club che vuole tornare a competere con squadra che hanno stadi, denaro, diritti tv superiori. E' giusto che la società stia pensando a qualcosa di diverso. In questo momento abbiamo gli stimoli nonostante la sconfitta nel derby. Abbiamo sbagliato quella partita. E' stata una partita come quella contro l'Arsenal. Stessi errori stessa pressione. Ripeto, è stata una mazzata ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Siamo lì. *Noi siamo primi per il nostro scudetto*. Ci stiamo giocando il nostro scudetto a 10 partite dalla fine e siamo lì. Nel primo tempo l'Inter poteva stare 3-0 ma poi poteva finire anche 3-3. Pensa che le palle di Castillejo e Cutrone fossero finite dentro. Non è stato tutto da buttar via. Abbiamo creato palle gol. *Contraccolpo riassorbito?* Vediamo domani ma la squadra sa cosa si sta giocando. E' una squadra che farà di tutto per l'obiettivo. *Che Milan voglio vedere? *Una squadra che non regala nulla. Nel derby non c'abbiamo capito nulla nel primo tempo. Domani dobbiamo rispettare l'avversario, non prendere imbarcate e non andare in panico. Anche meno bella ma che non soffre gli avversari. *In questo momento facciamo fatica a fare un certo tipo di calcio,* quando vogliamo fare una pressione un pò più alta. Lo dicono le statistiche. *Ultime partite decisive per il mio futuro?* Il mio *futuro lo saprete tra due mesi* e non è la priorità del club. Penso solo a centrare l'obiettivo, fondamentale per tutti. Poi tra due mesi vi dico davvero quello che penso veramente. Devo riuscire a portare il Milan dove merita. Sento tante chiacchiere, mi faccio scivolare tutto addosso. *Alla fine vi dirò quello che farò. Giocatori come meriterebbe di giocare, come Castillejo? *Qui non siamo al bar. Secondo te io sono masochista? Dobbiamo guardare al presente, il gruppo è più importante dei singoli. Non dovevamo dire niente riguardo la lite Biglia Kessie? Potevamo far passare una roba del genere, davanti a 200 tv? Dobbiamo mettere da parte tutto. Abbiamo ancora dieci partite. Non dobbiamo prenderci a martellate. L'Inter è stata superiore a noi. Ho già detto che sono stato io a sbagliare, chiedendo una pressione più alta nel derby. Mi assumo le responsabilità. Castillejo in stagione ha più di 20 presenze, forse non è partito spesso titolare e va bene. Ma ora sembra che siamo settimi. Siamo lì e dobbiamo farci trovare pronti. *Rispetto a Spalletti mi sento il giovane Gattuso?* Non è stata la posizione di Vecino a metterci in difficoltà ma il nostro atteggiamento. Poi Vecino è uno che entra sempre in area. Sicuramente abbiamo sbagliato noi. *L'atteggiamento con le grandi? Forse non riesco a preparare bene le partite* ma può farsi che siano più forti di noi. Devo crescere, forse non sono bravo abbastanza. Voglio crescere col Milan? E' normale ma non voglio parlare di questo e del mio futuro. *Scaroni dice che il quarto posto è meglio dello scudetto? Non esageriamo. Preferisco vincere uno scudetto che arrivare quarto. Non sono d'accordo con lui.* *Da allenatore baratterei due scudetti con due non partecipazioni alla Champions. Poi a livello economico ha ragione Scaroni*".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Sampdoria - Milan. Ecco le parole del tecnico:"In campionato e in coppa Italia ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. I tre davanti si muovono in modo incredibile. La difesa è sempre preparata e hanno un grandissimo allenatore. Abbiamo lavorato bene e sofferto tanto. C'è stata tantissima amarezza dopo il derby. Quelli che sono rimasti qui si sono allenati con grandissimo entusiasmo. I finali di partita? Dicevano che assomigliavo a Rocco. Poi abbiamo provato a fare qualcosa di diversi ma bisogna conoscere bene i giocatori. Io da giocatore facevo pressione alta. Come fa a non piacermi quel gioco? Contro l'Inter sono stato io a preparare la partita così, facendo una pressione un pò più alta. Forse non sono stato bravo abbastanza. Squadra scollata. Abbiamo giocato su 48 metri le imbucate di Vecino ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. L'errore è stato mio che ho provato a fare qualcosa di diverso. Dobbiamo continuare a fare ciò che sappiamo fare meglio. *Kessie?* Il confronto l'ho avuto ieri. Era in programma oggi la chiacchierata. Io non porto rancore. Ma i ragazzi sanno che io mi strappo il cuore e loro ci possono palleggiare. Però ci vuole rispetto. Da parte mia c'è stata grandissima delusione. La società è stata impeccabile. Nella carriera da calciatore ho sbagliato più di una volta, non verso i miei compagni. Ho sempre pagato a caro prezzo. Mi sono assunto le mie responsabilità. La società me l'ha fatto pesare. *Galliani voleva togliermi la fascia dopo la partita contro il Tottenham*. Era giusto. Poi la squadra si è messo di mezzo e mi ha protetto. Non sono arrabbiato con Frank, c'è delusione ma è finita qui. Ora ci sono dieci finali, dobbiamo essere bravi a non perdere la testa e pensare partita dopo partita. *San Siro?* E' il cuore, senti l'odore della storia. Ma per essere al top ci vuole qualcosa, la Juve insegna. Bisogna capire le esigenze di un club che vuole tornare a competere con squadra che hanno stadi, denaro, diritti tv superiori. E' giusto che la società stia pensando a qualcosa di diverso. In questo momento abbiamo gli stimoli nonostante la sconfitta nel derby. Abbiamo sbagliato quella partita. E' stata una partita come quella contro l'Arsenal. Stessi errori stessa pressione. Ripeto, è stata una mazzata ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Siamo lì. *Noi siamo primi per il nostro scudetto*. Ci stiamo giocando il nostro scudetto a 10 partite dalla fine e siamo lì. Nel primo tempo l'Inter poteva stare 3-0 ma poi poteva finire anche 3-3. Pensa che le palle di Castillejo e Cutrone fossero finite dentro. Non è stato tutto da buttar via. Abbiamo creato palle gol. *Contraccolpo riassorbito?* Vediamo domani ma la squadra sa cosa si sta giocando. E' una squadra che farà di tutto per l'obiettivo. *Che Milan voglio vedere? *Una squadra che non regala nulla. Nel derby non c'abbiamo capito nulla nel primo tempo. Domani dobbiamo rispettare l'avversario, non prendere imbarcate e non andare in panico. Anche meno bella ma che non soffre gli avversari. *In questo momento facciamo fatica a fare un certo tipo di calcio,* quando vogliamo fare una pressione un pò più alta. Lo dicono le statistiche. *Ultime partite decisive per il mio futuro?* Il mio *futuro lo saprete tra due mesi* e non è la priorità del club. Penso solo a centrare l'obiettivo, fondamentale per tutti. Poi tra due mesi vi dico davvero quello che penso veramente. Devo riuscire a portare il Milan dove merita. Sento tante chiacchiere, mi faccio scivolare tutto addosso. *Alla fine vi dirò quello che farò. Giocatori come meriterebbe di giocare, come Castillejo? *Qui non siamo al bar. Secondo te io sono masochista? Dobbiamo guardare al presente, il gruppo è più importante dei singoli. Non dovevamo dire niente riguardo la lite Biglia Kessie? Potevamo far passare una roba del genere, davanti a 200 tv? Dobbiamo mettere da parte tutto. Abbiamo ancora dieci partite. Non dobbiamo prenderci a martellate. L'Inter è stata superiore a noi. Ho già detto che sono stato io a sbagliare, chiedendo una pressione più alta nel derby. Mi assumo le responsabilità. Castillejo in stagione ha più di 20 presenze, forse non è partito spesso titolare e va bene. Ma ora sembra che siamo settimi. Siamo lì e dobbiamo farci trovare pronti. *Rispetto a Spalletti mi sento il giovane Gattuso?* Non è stata la posizione di Vecino a metterci in difficoltà ma il nostro atteggiamento. Poi Vecino è uno che entra sempre in area. Sicuramente abbiamo sbagliato noi. *L'atteggiamento con le grandi? Forse non riesco a preparare bene le partite* ma può farsi che siano più forti di noi. Devo crescere, forse non sono bravo abbastanza. Voglio crescere col Milan? E' normale ma non voglio parlare di questo e del mio futuro. *Scaroni dice che il quarto posto è meglio dello scudetto? Non esageriamo. Preferisco vincere uno scudetto che arrivare quarto. Non sono d'accordo con lui.* *Da allenatore baratterei due scudetti con due non partecipazioni alla Champions. Poi a livello economico ha ragione Scaroni. *I gol di nazionali? Importanti, ma ora testa al Milan. *Suso?*Non faccio il mago, non so che Suso vedremo. Deve avere meno pause e stare più nel gioco. Riesce a darci qualità e mandare i compagni in gol. Bisogna dargli fiducia. *Paquetà mezzala in nazionale?* Anche nel Flamengo giocava mezzala. In nazionale fa meno fase difensiva".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Sampdoria - Milan. Ecco le parole del tecnico:"In campionato e in coppa Italia ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. I tre davanti si muovono in modo incredibile. La difesa è sempre preparata e hanno un grandissimo allenatore. Abbiamo lavorato bene e sofferto tanto. C'è stata tantissima amarezza dopo il derby. Quelli che sono rimasti qui si sono allenati con grandissimo entusiasmo. I finali di partita? Dicevano che assomigliavo a Rocco. Poi abbiamo provato a fare qualcosa di diversi ma bisogna conoscere bene i giocatori. Io da giocatore facevo pressione alta. Come fa a non piacermi quel gioco? Contro l'Inter sono stato io a preparare la partita così, facendo una pressione un pò più alta. Forse non sono stato bravo abbastanza. Squadra scollata. Abbiamo giocato su 48 metri le imbucate di Vecino ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. L'errore è stato mio che ho provato a fare qualcosa di diverso. Dobbiamo continuare a fare ciò che sappiamo fare meglio. *Kessie?* Il confronto l'ho avuto ieri. Era in programma oggi la chiacchierata. Io non porto rancore. Ma i ragazzi sanno che io mi strappo il cuore e loro ci possono palleggiare. Però ci vuole rispetto. Da parte mia c'è stata grandissima delusione. La società è stata impeccabile. Nella carriera da calciatore ho sbagliato più di una volta, non verso i miei compagni. Ho sempre pagato a caro prezzo. Mi sono assunto le mie responsabilità. La società me l'ha fatto pesare. *Galliani voleva togliermi la fascia dopo la partita contro il Tottenham*. Era giusto. Poi la squadra si è messo di mezzo e mi ha protetto. Non sono arrabbiato con Frank, c'è delusione ma è finita qui. Ora ci sono dieci finali, dobbiamo essere bravi a non perdere la testa e pensare partita dopo partita. *San Siro?* E' il cuore, senti l'odore della storia. Ma per essere al top ci vuole qualcosa, la Juve insegna. Bisogna capire le esigenze di un club che vuole tornare a competere con squadra che hanno stadi, denaro, diritti tv superiori. E' giusto che la società stia pensando a qualcosa di diverso. In questo momento abbiamo gli stimoli nonostante la sconfitta nel derby. Abbiamo sbagliato quella partita. E' stata una partita come quella contro l'Arsenal. Stessi errori stessa pressione. Ripeto, è stata una mazzata ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Siamo lì. *Noi siamo primi per il nostro scudetto*. Ci stiamo giocando il nostro scudetto a 10 partite dalla fine e siamo lì. Nel primo tempo l'Inter poteva stare 3-0 ma poi poteva finire anche 3-3. Pensa che le palle di Castillejo e Cutrone fossero finite dentro. Non è stato tutto da buttar via. Abbiamo creato palle gol. *Contraccolpo riassorbito?* Vediamo domani ma la squadra sa cosa si sta giocando. E' una squadra che farà di tutto per l'obiettivo. *Che Milan voglio vedere? *Una squadra che non regala nulla. Nel derby non c'abbiamo capito nulla nel primo tempo. Domani dobbiamo rispettare l'avversario, non prendere imbarcate e non andare in panico. Anche meno bella ma che non soffre gli avversari. *In questo momento facciamo fatica a fare un certo tipo di calcio,* quando vogliamo fare una pressione un pò più alta. Lo dicono le statistiche. *Ultime partite decisive per il mio futuro?* Il mio *futuro lo saprete tra due mesi* e non è la priorità del club. Penso solo a centrare l'obiettivo, fondamentale per tutti. Poi tra due mesi vi dico davvero quello che penso veramente. Devo riuscire a portare il Milan dove merita. Sento tante chiacchiere, mi faccio scivolare tutto addosso. *Alla fine vi dirò quello che farò. Giocatori come meriterebbe di giocare, come Castillejo? *Qui non siamo al bar. Secondo te io sono masochista? Dobbiamo guardare al presente, il gruppo è più importante dei singoli. Non dovevamo dire niente riguardo la lite Biglia Kessie? Potevamo far passare una roba del genere, davanti a 200 tv? Dobbiamo mettere da parte tutto. Abbiamo ancora dieci partite. Non dobbiamo prenderci a martellate. L'Inter è stata superiore a noi. Ho già detto che sono stato io a sbagliare, chiedendo una pressione più alta nel derby. Mi assumo le responsabilità. Castillejo in stagione ha più di 20 presenze, forse non è partito spesso titolare e va bene. Ma ora sembra che siamo settimi. Siamo lì e dobbiamo farci trovare pronti. *Rispetto a Spalletti mi sento il giovane Gattuso?* Non è stata la posizione di Vecino a metterci in difficoltà ma il nostro atteggiamento. Poi Vecino è uno che entra sempre in area. Sicuramente abbiamo sbagliato noi. *L'atteggiamento con le grandi? Forse non riesco a preparare bene le partite* ma può farsi che siano più forti di noi. Devo crescere, forse non sono bravo abbastanza. Voglio crescere col Milan? E' normale ma non voglio parlare di questo e del mio futuro. *Scaroni dice che il quarto posto è meglio dello scudetto? Non esageriamo. Preferisco vincere uno scudetto che arrivare quarto. Non sono d'accordo con lui.* *Da allenatore baratterei due scudetti con due non partecipazioni alla Champions. Poi a livello economico ha ragione Scaroni. *I gol di nazionali? Importanti, ma ora testa al Milan. *Suso?*Non faccio il mago, non so che Suso vedremo. Deve avere meno pause e stare più nel gioco. Riesce a darci qualità e mandare i compagni in gol. Bisogna dargli fiducia. *Paquetà mezzala in nazionale?* Anche nel Flamengo giocava mezzala. In nazionale fa meno fase difensiva. Se oggi siamo nella posizione in cui siamo è perchè siamo rimasti uniti nei momenti di difficoltà. E' stata la nostra grande forza. Può succedere che si litighi ma c'è lo spogliatoio. Non siamo al grande fratello. Certe cose ce le diciamo nello spogliatoio, nel mio ufficio o nella sauna e si può chiarire. Per questo ci sono rimasto e non permetto a nessuno di poter rovinare questo aspetto".



.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Marzo 2019)

Per me a fine stagione decide lui di mollare


----------



## Boomer (29 Marzo 2019)

Se si dimetterà lo rivaluterò interamente.


----------



## LadyRoss (29 Marzo 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Per me a fine stagione decide lui di mollare



Secondo me si dimetterà a fine stagione e magari avendo raggiunto la Champions....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Marzo 2019)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Secondo me si dimetterà a fine stagione e magari avendo raggiunto la Champions....



Lo sospetto si...da come parla sembra si renda davvero conto che ha ancora molto da imparare...


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Sampdoria - Milan. Ecco le parole del tecnico:"In campionato e in coppa Italia ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. I tre davanti si muovono in modo incredibile. La difesa è sempre preparata e hanno un grandissimo allenatore. Abbiamo lavorato bene e sofferto tanto. C'è stata tantissima amarezza dopo il derby. Quelli che sono rimasti qui si sono allenati con grandissimo entusiasmo. I finali di partita? Dicevano che assomigliavo a Rocco. Poi abbiamo provato a fare qualcosa di diversi ma bisogna conoscere bene i giocatori. Io da giocatore facevo pressione alta. Come fa a non piacermi quel gioco? Contro l'Inter sono stato io a preparare la partita così, facendo una pressione un pò più alta. Forse non sono stato bravo abbastanza. Squadra scollata. Abbiamo giocato su 48 metri le imbucate di Vecino ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. L'errore è stato mio che ho provato a fare qualcosa di diverso. Dobbiamo continuare a fare ciò che sappiamo fare meglio. *Kessie?* Il confronto l'ho avuto ieri. Era in programma oggi la chiacchierata. Io non porto rancore. Ma i ragazzi sanno che io mi strappo il cuore e loro ci possono palleggiare. Però ci vuole rispetto. Da parte mia c'è stata grandissima delusione. La società è stata impeccabile. Nella carriera da calciatore ho sbagliato più di una volta, non verso i miei compagni. Ho sempre pagato a caro prezzo. Mi sono assunto le mie responsabilità. La società me l'ha fatto pesare. *Galliani voleva togliermi la fascia dopo la partita contro il Tottenham*. Era giusto. Poi la squadra si è messo di mezzo e mi ha protetto. Non sono arrabbiato con Frank, c'è delusione ma è finita qui. Ora ci sono dieci finali, dobbiamo essere bravi a non perdere la testa e pensare partita dopo partita. *San Siro?* E' il cuore, senti l'odore della storia. Ma per essere al top ci vuole qualcosa, la Juve insegna. Bisogna capire le esigenze di un club che vuole tornare a competere con squadra che hanno stadi, denaro, diritti tv superiori. E' giusto che la società stia pensando a qualcosa di diverso. In questo momento abbiamo gli stimoli nonostante la sconfitta nel derby. Abbiamo sbagliato quella partita. E' stata una partita come quella contro l'Arsenal. Stessi errori stessa pressione. Ripeto, è stata una mazzata ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Siamo lì. *Noi siamo primi per il nostro scudetto*. Ci stiamo giocando il nostro scudetto a 10 partite dalla fine e siamo lì. Nel primo tempo l'Inter poteva stare 3-0 ma poi poteva finire anche 3-3. Pensa che le palle di Castillejo e Cutrone fossero finite dentro. Non è stato tutto da buttar via. Abbiamo creato palle gol. *Contraccolpo riassorbito?* Vediamo domani ma la squadra sa cosa si sta giocando. E' una squadra che farà di tutto per l'obiettivo. *Che Milan voglio vedere? *Una squadra che non regala nulla. Nel derby non c'abbiamo capito nulla nel primo tempo. Domani dobbiamo rispettare l'avversario, non prendere imbarcate e non andare in panico. Anche meno bella ma che non soffre gli avversari. *In questo momento facciamo fatica a fare un certo tipo di calcio,* quando vogliamo fare una pressione un pò più alta. Lo dicono le statistiche. *Ultime partite decisive per il mio futuro?* Il mio *futuro lo saprete tra due mesi* e non è la priorità del club. Penso solo a centrare l'obiettivo, fondamentale per tutti. Poi tra due mesi vi dico davvero quello che penso veramente. Devo riuscire a portare il Milan dove merita. Sento tante chiacchiere, mi faccio scivolare tutto addosso. *Alla fine vi dirò quello che farò. Giocatori come meriterebbe di giocare, come Castillejo? *Qui non siamo al bar. Secondo te io sono masochista? Dobbiamo guardare al presente, il gruppo è più importante dei singoli. Non dovevamo dire niente riguardo la lite Biglia Kessie? Potevamo far passare una roba del genere, davanti a 200 tv? Dobbiamo mettere da parte tutto. Abbiamo ancora dieci partite. Non dobbiamo prenderci a martellate. L'Inter è stata superiore a noi. Ho già detto che sono stato io a sbagliare, chiedendo una pressione più alta nel derby. Mi assumo le responsabilità. Castillejo in stagione ha più di 20 presenze, forse non è partito spesso titolare e va bene. Ma ora sembra che siamo settimi. Siamo lì e dobbiamo farci trovare pronti. *Rispetto a Spalletti mi sento il giovane Gattuso?* Non è stata la posizione di Vecino a metterci in difficoltà ma il nostro atteggiamento. Poi Vecino è uno che entra sempre in area. Sicuramente abbiamo sbagliato noi. *L'atteggiamento con le grandi? Forse non riesco a preparare bene le partite* ma può farsi che siano più forti di noi. Devo crescere, forse non sono bravo abbastanza. Voglio crescere col Milan? E' normale ma non voglio parlare di questo e del mio futuro. *Scaroni dice che il quarto posto è meglio dello scudetto? Non esageriamo. Preferisco vincere uno scudetto che arrivare quarto. Non sono d'accordo con lui.* *Da allenatore baratterei due scudetti con due non partecipazioni alla Champions. Poi a livello economico ha ragione Scaroni. *I gol di nazionali? Importanti, ma ora testa al Milan. *Suso?*Non faccio il mago, non so che Suso vedremo. Deve avere meno pause e stare più nel gioco. Riesce a darci qualità e mandare i compagni in gol. Bisogna dargli fiducia. *Paquetà mezzala in nazionale?* Anche nel Flamengo giocava mezzala. In nazionale fa meno fase difensiva. Se oggi siamo nella posizione in cui siamo è perchè siamo rimasti uniti nei momenti di difficoltà. E' stata la nostra grande forza. Può succedere che si litighi ma c'è lo spogliatoio. Non siamo al grande fratello. Certe cose ce le diciamo nello spogliatoio, nel mio ufficio o nella sauna e si può chiarire. Per questo ci sono rimasto e non permetto a nessuno di poter rovinare questo aspetto".



Diciamo che se decidesse di lasciare dopo averci portato in Champions (tutt'altro che scontato) avrebbe vinto tutto alla faccia di chi lo odia. 

Arrivare quarti oggi è la priorità poi io accetterò qualsiasi scelta sua o della società. 

(Però gongolerei a leggere i commenti di qualcuno se Gattuso mollasse e arrivasse #ColpaDiAllegri )


----------



## Mic (29 Marzo 2019)

le parole di oggi non mi piacciono per nulla.
Poteva parlare a fine stagione senza lanciare il sasso prima.
C’è qualcosa che mi preoccupa.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (29 Marzo 2019)

Mic ha scritto:


> le parole di oggi non mi piacciono per nulla.
> Poteva parlare a fine stagione senza lanciare il sasso prima.
> C’è qualcosa che mi preoccupa.



Infatti..., a maggior ragione visto che e' supportato da tutti giornalisti/amici/colleghi .


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Sampdoria - Milan. Ecco le parole del tecnico:"In campionato e in coppa Italia ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. I tre davanti si muovono in modo incredibile. La difesa è sempre preparata e hanno un grandissimo allenatore. Abbiamo lavorato bene e sofferto tanto. C'è stata tantissima amarezza dopo il derby. Quelli che sono rimasti qui si sono allenati con grandissimo entusiasmo. I finali di partita? Dicevano che assomigliavo a Rocco. Poi abbiamo provato a fare qualcosa di diversi ma bisogna conoscere bene i giocatori. Io da giocatore facevo pressione alta. Come fa a non piacermi quel gioco? Contro l'Inter sono stato io a preparare la partita così, facendo una pressione un pò più alta. Forse non sono stato bravo abbastanza. Squadra scollata. Abbiamo giocato su 48 metri le imbucate di Vecino ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. L'errore è stato mio che ho provato a fare qualcosa di diverso. Dobbiamo continuare a fare ciò che sappiamo fare meglio. *Kessie?* Il confronto l'ho avuto ieri. Era in programma oggi la chiacchierata. Io non porto rancore. Ma i ragazzi sanno che io mi strappo il cuore e loro ci possono palleggiare. Però ci vuole rispetto. Da parte mia c'è stata grandissima delusione. La società è stata impeccabile. Nella carriera da calciatore ho sbagliato più di una volta, non verso i miei compagni. Ho sempre pagato a caro prezzo. Mi sono assunto le mie responsabilità. La società me l'ha fatto pesare. *Galliani voleva togliermi la fascia dopo la partita contro il Tottenham*. Era giusto. Poi la squadra si è messo di mezzo e mi ha protetto. Non sono arrabbiato con Frank, c'è delusione ma è finita qui. Ora ci sono dieci finali, dobbiamo essere bravi a non perdere la testa e pensare partita dopo partita. *San Siro?* E' il cuore, senti l'odore della storia. Ma per essere al top ci vuole qualcosa, la Juve insegna. Bisogna capire le esigenze di un club che vuole tornare a competere con squadra che hanno stadi, denaro, diritti tv superiori. E' giusto che la società stia pensando a qualcosa di diverso. In questo momento abbiamo gli stimoli nonostante la sconfitta nel derby. Abbiamo sbagliato quella partita. E' stata una partita come quella contro l'Arsenal. Stessi errori stessa pressione. Ripeto, è stata una mazzata ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Siamo lì. *Noi siamo primi per il nostro scudetto*. Ci stiamo giocando il nostro scudetto a 10 partite dalla fine e siamo lì. Nel primo tempo l'Inter poteva stare 3-0 ma poi poteva finire anche 3-3. Pensa che le palle di Castillejo e Cutrone fossero finite dentro. Non è stato tutto da buttar via. Abbiamo creato palle gol. *Contraccolpo riassorbito?* Vediamo domani ma la squadra sa cosa si sta giocando. E' una squadra che farà di tutto per l'obiettivo. *Che Milan voglio vedere? *Una squadra che non regala nulla. Nel derby non c'abbiamo capito nulla nel primo tempo. Domani dobbiamo rispettare l'avversario, non prendere imbarcate e non andare in panico. Anche meno bella ma che non soffre gli avversari. *In questo momento facciamo fatica a fare un certo tipo di calcio,* quando vogliamo fare una pressione un pò più alta. Lo dicono le statistiche. *Ultime partite decisive per il mio futuro?* Il mio *futuro lo saprete tra due mesi* e non è la priorità del club. Penso solo a centrare l'obiettivo, fondamentale per tutti. Poi tra due mesi vi dico davvero quello che penso veramente. Devo riuscire a portare il Milan dove merita. Sento tante chiacchiere, mi faccio scivolare tutto addosso. *Alla fine vi dirò quello che farò. Giocatori come meriterebbe di giocare, come Castillejo? *Qui non siamo al bar. Secondo te io sono masochista? Dobbiamo guardare al presente, il gruppo è più importante dei singoli. Non dovevamo dire niente riguardo la lite Biglia Kessie? Potevamo far passare una roba del genere, davanti a 200 tv? Dobbiamo mettere da parte tutto. Abbiamo ancora dieci partite. Non dobbiamo prenderci a martellate. L'Inter è stata superiore a noi. Ho già detto che sono stato io a sbagliare, chiedendo una pressione più alta nel derby. Mi assumo le responsabilità. Castillejo in stagione ha più di 20 presenze, forse non è partito spesso titolare e va bene. Ma ora sembra che siamo settimi. Siamo lì e dobbiamo farci trovare pronti. *Rispetto a Spalletti mi sento il giovane Gattuso?* Non è stata la posizione di Vecino a metterci in difficoltà ma il nostro atteggiamento. Poi Vecino è uno che entra sempre in area. Sicuramente abbiamo sbagliato noi. *L'atteggiamento con le grandi? Forse non riesco a preparare bene le partite* ma può farsi che siano più forti di noi. Devo crescere, forse non sono bravo abbastanza. Voglio crescere col Milan? E' normale ma non voglio parlare di questo e del mio futuro. *Scaroni dice che il quarto posto è meglio dello scudetto? Non esageriamo. Preferisco vincere uno scudetto che arrivare quarto. Non sono d'accordo con lui.* *Da allenatore baratterei due scudetti con due non partecipazioni alla Champions. Poi a livello economico ha ragione Scaroni. *I gol di nazionali? Importanti, ma ora testa al Milan. *Suso?*Non faccio il mago, non so che Suso vedremo. Deve avere meno pause e stare più nel gioco. Riesce a darci qualità e mandare i compagni in gol. Bisogna dargli fiducia. *Paquetà mezzala in nazionale?* Anche nel Flamengo giocava mezzala. In nazionale fa meno fase difensiva. Se oggi siamo nella posizione in cui siamo è perchè siamo rimasti uniti nei momenti di difficoltà. E' stata la nostra grande forza. Può succedere che si litighi ma c'è lo spogliatoio. Non siamo al grande fratello. Certe cose ce le diciamo nello spogliatoio, nel mio ufficio o nella sauna e si può chiarire. Per questo ci sono rimasto e non permetto a nessuno di poter rovinare questo aspetto".



Ho il sospetto che Kessie e Biglia non siano gli unici ad aver subito un cazziatone nel post-derby...che razza di conferenza è Rino? Stiamo entrando nella fase clou della stagione abbiamo tantissimo in ballo ancora, non è il momento di tirare i remi in barca, carichi a molla e lottare fino alla fine, sappiamo bene che se i nostri ragazzi perdono il giusto spirito in un attimo possiamo rovinare tutto quel che di buono è stato fatto.

Siamo dove volevamo essere a questo punto della stagione e non è il momento di fare i cani bastonati, fuori gli attributi e a giugno si tireran le somme.


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Sampdoria - Milan. Ecco le parole del tecnico:"In campionato e in coppa Italia ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. I tre davanti si muovono in modo incredibile. La difesa è sempre preparata e hanno un grandissimo allenatore. Abbiamo lavorato bene e sofferto tanto. C'è stata tantissima amarezza dopo il derby. Quelli che sono rimasti qui si sono allenati con grandissimo entusiasmo. I finali di partita? Dicevano che assomigliavo a Rocco. Poi abbiamo provato a fare qualcosa di diversi ma bisogna conoscere bene i giocatori. Io da giocatore facevo pressione alta. Come fa a non piacermi quel gioco? Contro l'Inter sono stato io a preparare la partita così, facendo una pressione un pò più alta. Forse non sono stato bravo abbastanza. Squadra scollata. Abbiamo giocato su 48 metri le imbucate di Vecino ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. L'errore è stato mio che ho provato a fare qualcosa di diverso. Dobbiamo continuare a fare ciò che sappiamo fare meglio. *Kessie?* Il confronto l'ho avuto ieri. Era in programma oggi la chiacchierata. Io non porto rancore. Ma i ragazzi sanno che io mi strappo il cuore e loro ci possono palleggiare. Però ci vuole rispetto. Da parte mia c'è stata grandissima delusione. La società è stata impeccabile. Nella carriera da calciatore ho sbagliato più di una volta, non verso i miei compagni. Ho sempre pagato a caro prezzo. Mi sono assunto le mie responsabilità. La società me l'ha fatto pesare. *Galliani voleva togliermi la fascia dopo la partita contro il Tottenham*. Era giusto. Poi la squadra si è messo di mezzo e mi ha protetto. Non sono arrabbiato con Frank, c'è delusione ma è finita qui. Ora ci sono dieci finali, dobbiamo essere bravi a non perdere la testa e pensare partita dopo partita. *San Siro?* E' il cuore, senti l'odore della storia. Ma per essere al top ci vuole qualcosa, la Juve insegna. Bisogna capire le esigenze di un club che vuole tornare a competere con squadra che hanno stadi, denaro, diritti tv superiori. E' giusto che la società stia pensando a qualcosa di diverso. In questo momento abbiamo gli stimoli nonostante la sconfitta nel derby. Abbiamo sbagliato quella partita. E' stata una partita come quella contro l'Arsenal. Stessi errori stessa pressione. Ripeto, è stata una mazzata ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Siamo lì. *Noi siamo primi per il nostro scudetto*. Ci stiamo giocando il nostro scudetto a 10 partite dalla fine e siamo lì. Nel primo tempo l'Inter poteva stare 3-0 ma poi poteva finire anche 3-3. Pensa che le palle di Castillejo e Cutrone fossero finite dentro. Non è stato tutto da buttar via. Abbiamo creato palle gol. *Contraccolpo riassorbito?* Vediamo domani ma la squadra sa cosa si sta giocando. E' una squadra che farà di tutto per l'obiettivo. *Che Milan voglio vedere? *Una squadra che non regala nulla. Nel derby non c'abbiamo capito nulla nel primo tempo. Domani dobbiamo rispettare l'avversario, non prendere imbarcate e non andare in panico. Anche meno bella ma che non soffre gli avversari. *In questo momento facciamo fatica a fare un certo tipo di calcio,* quando vogliamo fare una pressione un pò più alta. Lo dicono le statistiche. *Ultime partite decisive per il mio futuro?* Il mio *futuro lo saprete tra due mesi* e non è la priorità del club. Penso solo a centrare l'obiettivo, fondamentale per tutti. Poi tra due mesi vi dico davvero quello che penso veramente. Devo riuscire a portare il Milan dove merita. Sento tante chiacchiere, mi faccio scivolare tutto addosso. *Alla fine vi dirò quello che farò. Giocatori come meriterebbe di giocare, come Castillejo? *Qui non siamo al bar. Secondo te io sono masochista? Dobbiamo guardare al presente, il gruppo è più importante dei singoli. Non dovevamo dire niente riguardo la lite Biglia Kessie? Potevamo far passare una roba del genere, davanti a 200 tv? Dobbiamo mettere da parte tutto. Abbiamo ancora dieci partite. Non dobbiamo prenderci a martellate. L'Inter è stata superiore a noi. Ho già detto che sono stato io a sbagliare, chiedendo una pressione più alta nel derby. Mi assumo le responsabilità. Castillejo in stagione ha più di 20 presenze, forse non è partito spesso titolare e va bene. Ma ora sembra che siamo settimi. Siamo lì e dobbiamo farci trovare pronti. *Rispetto a Spalletti mi sento il giovane Gattuso?* Non è stata la posizione di Vecino a metterci in difficoltà ma il nostro atteggiamento. Poi Vecino è uno che entra sempre in area. Sicuramente abbiamo sbagliato noi. *L'atteggiamento con le grandi? Forse non riesco a preparare bene le partite* ma può farsi che siano più forti di noi. Devo crescere, forse non sono bravo abbastanza. Voglio crescere col Milan? E' normale ma non voglio parlare di questo e del mio futuro. *Scaroni dice che il quarto posto è meglio dello scudetto? Non esageriamo. Preferisco vincere uno scudetto che arrivare quarto. Non sono d'accordo con lui.* *Da allenatore baratterei due scudetti con due non partecipazioni alla Champions. Poi a livello economico ha ragione Scaroni. *I gol di nazionali? Importanti, ma ora testa al Milan. *Suso?*Non faccio il mago, non so che Suso vedremo. Deve avere meno pause e stare più nel gioco. Riesce a darci qualità e mandare i compagni in gol. Bisogna dargli fiducia. *Paquetà mezzala in nazionale?* Anche nel Flamengo giocava mezzala. In nazionale fa meno fase difensiva. Se oggi siamo nella posizione in cui siamo è perchè siamo rimasti uniti nei momenti di difficoltà. E' stata la nostra grande forza. Può succedere che si litighi ma c'è lo spogliatoio. Non siamo al grande fratello. Certe cose ce le diciamo nello spogliatoio, nel mio ufficio o nella sauna e si può chiarire. Per questo ci sono rimasto e non permetto a nessuno di poter rovinare questo aspetto".



Grandissima la risposta a Scaroni. 

Per il futuro, vediamo. Magari sta trollando.


----------



## varvez (29 Marzo 2019)

Paolino ha scritto:


> Si è convinto che che nel derby si è sbilanciato in avanti



E non è il solo


----------



## Manue (29 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Sampdoria - Milan. Ecco le parole del tecnico:"In campionato e in coppa Italia ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. I tre davanti si muovono in modo incredibile. La difesa è sempre preparata e hanno un grandissimo allenatore. Abbiamo lavorato bene e sofferto tanto. C'è stata tantissima amarezza dopo il derby. Quelli che sono rimasti qui si sono allenati con grandissimo entusiasmo. I finali di partita? Dicevano che assomigliavo a Rocco. Poi abbiamo provato a fare qualcosa di diversi ma bisogna conoscere bene i giocatori. Io da giocatore facevo pressione alta. Come fa a non piacermi quel gioco? Contro l'Inter sono stato io a preparare la partita così, facendo una pressione un pò più alta. Forse non sono stato bravo abbastanza. Squadra scollata. Abbiamo giocato su 48 metri le imbucate di Vecino ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. L'errore è stato mio che ho provato a fare qualcosa di diverso. Dobbiamo continuare a fare ciò che sappiamo fare meglio. *Kessie?* Il confronto l'ho avuto ieri. Era in programma oggi la chiacchierata. Io non porto rancore. Ma i ragazzi sanno che io mi strappo il cuore e loro ci possono palleggiare. Però ci vuole rispetto. Da parte mia c'è stata grandissima delusione. La società è stata impeccabile. Nella carriera da calciatore ho sbagliato più di una volta, non verso i miei compagni. Ho sempre pagato a caro prezzo. Mi sono assunto le mie responsabilità. La società me l'ha fatto pesare. *Galliani voleva togliermi la fascia dopo la partita contro il Tottenham*. Era giusto. Poi la squadra si è messo di mezzo e mi ha protetto. Non sono arrabbiato con Frank, c'è delusione ma è finita qui. Ora ci sono dieci finali, dobbiamo essere bravi a non perdere la testa e pensare partita dopo partita. *San Siro?* E' il cuore, senti l'odore della storia. Ma per essere al top ci vuole qualcosa, la Juve insegna. Bisogna capire le esigenze di un club che vuole tornare a competere con squadra che hanno stadi, denaro, diritti tv superiori. E' giusto che la società stia pensando a qualcosa di diverso. In questo momento abbiamo gli stimoli nonostante la sconfitta nel derby. Abbiamo sbagliato quella partita. E' stata una partita come quella contro l'Arsenal. Stessi errori stessa pressione. Ripeto, è stata una mazzata ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Siamo lì. *Noi siamo primi per il nostro scudetto*. Ci stiamo giocando il nostro scudetto a 10 partite dalla fine e siamo lì. Nel primo tempo l'Inter poteva stare 3-0 ma poi poteva finire anche 3-3. Pensa che le palle di Castillejo e Cutrone fossero finite dentro. Non è stato tutto da buttar via. Abbiamo creato palle gol. *Contraccolpo riassorbito?* Vediamo domani ma la squadra sa cosa si sta giocando. E' una squadra che farà di tutto per l'obiettivo. *Che Milan voglio vedere? *Una squadra che non regala nulla. Nel derby non c'abbiamo capito nulla nel primo tempo. Domani dobbiamo rispettare l'avversario, non prendere imbarcate e non andare in panico. Anche meno bella ma che non soffre gli avversari. *In questo momento facciamo fatica a fare un certo tipo di calcio,* quando vogliamo fare una pressione un pò più alta. Lo dicono le statistiche. *Ultime partite decisive per il mio futuro?* Il mio *futuro lo saprete tra due mesi* e non è la priorità del club. Penso solo a centrare l'obiettivo, fondamentale per tutti. Poi tra due mesi vi dico davvero quello che penso veramente. Devo riuscire a portare il Milan dove merita. Sento tante chiacchiere, mi faccio scivolare tutto addosso. *Alla fine vi dirò quello che farò. Giocatori come meriterebbe di giocare, come Castillejo? *Qui non siamo al bar. Secondo te io sono masochista? Dobbiamo guardare al presente, il gruppo è più importante dei singoli. Non dovevamo dire niente riguardo la lite Biglia Kessie? Potevamo far passare una roba del genere, davanti a 200 tv? Dobbiamo mettere da parte tutto. Abbiamo ancora dieci partite. Non dobbiamo prenderci a martellate. L'Inter è stata superiore a noi. Ho già detto che sono stato io a sbagliare, chiedendo una pressione più alta nel derby. Mi assumo le responsabilità. Castillejo in stagione ha più di 20 presenze, forse non è partito spesso titolare e va bene. Ma ora sembra che siamo settimi. Siamo lì e dobbiamo farci trovare pronti. *Rispetto a Spalletti mi sento il giovane Gattuso?* Non è stata la posizione di Vecino a metterci in difficoltà ma il nostro atteggiamento. Poi Vecino è uno che entra sempre in area. Sicuramente abbiamo sbagliato noi. *L'atteggiamento con le grandi? Forse non riesco a preparare bene le partite* ma può farsi che siano più forti di noi. Devo crescere, forse non sono bravo abbastanza. Voglio crescere col Milan? E' normale ma non voglio parlare di questo e del mio futuro. *Scaroni dice che il quarto posto è meglio dello scudetto? Non esageriamo. Preferisco vincere uno scudetto che arrivare quarto. Non sono d'accordo con lui.* *Da allenatore baratterei due scudetti con due non partecipazioni alla Champions. Poi a livello economico ha ragione Scaroni. *I gol di nazionali? Importanti, ma ora testa al Milan. *Suso?*Non faccio il mago, non so che Suso vedremo. Deve avere meno pause e stare più nel gioco. Riesce a darci qualità e mandare i compagni in gol. Bisogna dargli fiducia. *Paquetà mezzala in nazionale?* Anche nel Flamengo giocava mezzala. In nazionale fa meno fase difensiva. Se oggi siamo nella posizione in cui siamo è perchè siamo rimasti uniti nei momenti di difficoltà. E' stata la nostra grande forza. Può succedere che si litighi ma c'è lo spogliatoio. Non siamo al grande fratello. Certe cose ce le diciamo nello spogliatoio, nel mio ufficio o nella sauna e si può chiarire. Per questo ci sono rimasto e non permetto a nessuno di poter rovinare questo aspetto".



Pressare alto nel derby, 
pressare alto in ogni partita, sarebbe questo quello che bisognerebbe fare, conquistare palla nella metà campa avversaria...
ci sta come concetto

Il punto è che nel derby non pressavamo da squadra, la linea difensiva non pressava, e cosi c'era spazio...

dovevi capirlo dopo 5 minuti, e tornare al gioco tradizionale, 
magari un 1-1 lo portavi a casa


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Marzo 2019)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Torna allegri



Sarebbe la nostra tomba.


----------



## Masanijey (29 Marzo 2019)

Si percepisce lo sconforto nelle sue parole, e non potrebbe essere altrimenti
Saranno felici tutti quelli che sono ossessionati dal suo esonero; ora con il Guidolin di turno vedremo la squadra giocare all'attacco e vincere tutte le partite 3-0


----------



## PM3 (29 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che se decidesse di lasciare dopo averci portato in Champions (tutt'altro che scontato) avrebbe vinto tutto alla faccia di chi lo odia.
> 
> *Arrivare quarti oggi è la priorità poi io accetterò qualsiasi scelta sua o della società. *
> 
> (Però gongolerei a leggere i commenti di qualcuno se Gattuso mollasse e arrivasse #ColpaDiAllegri )



Questo è quello che ogni tifoso milanista dovrebbe pensare.


----------



## andreima (29 Marzo 2019)

Sono convinto che la sua onestà sarà un arma doppio taglio, lui rimarrà nel m i lan,ma non so in che locazione


----------



## Sotiris (29 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Sampdoria - Milan. Ecco le parole del tecnico:"In campionato e in coppa Italia ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. I tre davanti si muovono in modo incredibile. La difesa è sempre preparata e hanno un grandissimo allenatore. Abbiamo lavorato bene e sofferto tanto. C'è stata tantissima amarezza dopo il derby. Quelli che sono rimasti qui si sono allenati con grandissimo entusiasmo. I finali di partita? Dicevano che assomigliavo a Rocco. Poi abbiamo provato a fare qualcosa di diversi ma bisogna conoscere bene i giocatori. Io da giocatore facevo pressione alta. Come fa a non piacermi quel gioco? Contro l'Inter sono stato io a preparare la partita così, facendo una pressione un pò più alta. Forse non sono stato bravo abbastanza. Squadra scollata. Abbiamo giocato su 48 metri le imbucate di Vecino ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. L'errore è stato mio che ho provato a fare qualcosa di diverso. Dobbiamo continuare a fare ciò che sappiamo fare meglio. *Kessie?* Il confronto l'ho avuto ieri. Era in programma oggi la chiacchierata. Io non porto rancore. Ma i ragazzi sanno che io mi strappo il cuore e loro ci possono palleggiare. Però ci vuole rispetto. Da parte mia c'è stata grandissima delusione. La società è stata impeccabile. Nella carriera da calciatore ho sbagliato più di una volta, non verso i miei compagni. Ho sempre pagato a caro prezzo. Mi sono assunto le mie responsabilità. La società me l'ha fatto pesare. *Galliani voleva togliermi la fascia dopo la partita contro il Tottenham*. Era giusto. Poi la squadra si è messo di mezzo e mi ha protetto. Non sono arrabbiato con Frank, c'è delusione ma è finita qui. Ora ci sono dieci finali, dobbiamo essere bravi a non perdere la testa e pensare partita dopo partita. *San Siro?* E' il cuore, senti l'odore della storia. Ma per essere al top ci vuole qualcosa, la Juve insegna. Bisogna capire le esigenze di un club che vuole tornare a competere con squadra che hanno stadi, denaro, diritti tv superiori. E' giusto che la società stia pensando a qualcosa di diverso. In questo momento abbiamo gli stimoli nonostante la sconfitta nel derby. Abbiamo sbagliato quella partita. E' stata una partita come quella contro l'Arsenal. Stessi errori stessa pressione. Ripeto, è stata una mazzata ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Siamo lì. *Noi siamo primi per il nostro scudetto*. Ci stiamo giocando il nostro scudetto a 10 partite dalla fine e siamo lì. Nel primo tempo l'Inter poteva stare 3-0 ma poi poteva finire anche 3-3. Pensa che le palle di Castillejo e Cutrone fossero finite dentro. Non è stato tutto da buttar via. Abbiamo creato palle gol. *Contraccolpo riassorbito?* Vediamo domani ma la squadra sa cosa si sta giocando. E' una squadra che farà di tutto per l'obiettivo. *Che Milan voglio vedere? *Una squadra che non regala nulla. Nel derby non c'abbiamo capito nulla nel primo tempo. Domani dobbiamo rispettare l'avversario, non prendere imbarcate e non andare in panico. Anche meno bella ma che non soffre gli avversari. *In questo momento facciamo fatica a fare un certo tipo di calcio,* quando vogliamo fare una pressione un pò più alta. Lo dicono le statistiche. *Ultime partite decisive per il mio futuro?* Il mio *futuro lo saprete tra due mesi* e non è la priorità del club. Penso solo a centrare l'obiettivo, fondamentale per tutti. Poi tra due mesi vi dico davvero quello che penso veramente. Devo riuscire a portare il Milan dove merita. Sento tante chiacchiere, mi faccio scivolare tutto addosso. *Alla fine vi dirò quello che farò. Giocatori come meriterebbe di giocare, come Castillejo? *Qui non siamo al bar. Secondo te io sono masochista? Dobbiamo guardare al presente, il gruppo è più importante dei singoli. Non dovevamo dire niente riguardo la lite Biglia Kessie? Potevamo far passare una roba del genere, davanti a 200 tv? Dobbiamo mettere da parte tutto. Abbiamo ancora dieci partite. Non dobbiamo prenderci a martellate. L'Inter è stata superiore a noi. Ho già detto che sono stato io a sbagliare, chiedendo una pressione più alta nel derby. Mi assumo le responsabilità. Castillejo in stagione ha più di 20 presenze, forse non è partito spesso titolare e va bene. Ma ora sembra che siamo settimi. Siamo lì e dobbiamo farci trovare pronti. *Rispetto a Spalletti mi sento il giovane Gattuso?* Non è stata la posizione di Vecino a metterci in difficoltà ma il nostro atteggiamento. Poi Vecino è uno che entra sempre in area. Sicuramente abbiamo sbagliato noi. *L'atteggiamento con le grandi? Forse non riesco a preparare bene le partite* ma può farsi che siano più forti di noi. Devo crescere, forse non sono bravo abbastanza. Voglio crescere col Milan? E' normale ma non voglio parlare di questo e del mio futuro. *Scaroni dice che il quarto posto è meglio dello scudetto? Non esageriamo. Preferisco vincere uno scudetto che arrivare quarto. Non sono d'accordo con lui.* *Da allenatore baratterei due scudetti con due non partecipazioni alla Champions. Poi a livello economico ha ragione Scaroni. *I gol di nazionali? Importanti, ma ora testa al Milan. *Suso?*Non faccio il mago, non so che Suso vedremo. Deve avere meno pause e stare più nel gioco. Riesce a darci qualità e mandare i compagni in gol. Bisogna dargli fiducia. *Paquetà mezzala in nazionale?* Anche nel Flamengo giocava mezzala. In nazionale fa meno fase difensiva. Se oggi siamo nella posizione in cui siamo è perchè siamo rimasti uniti nei momenti di difficoltà. E' stata la nostra grande forza. Può succedere che si litighi ma c'è lo spogliatoio. Non siamo al grande fratello. Certe cose ce le diciamo nello spogliatoio, nel mio ufficio o nella sauna e si può chiarire. Per questo ci sono rimasto e non permetto a nessuno di poter rovinare questo aspetto".



Continua a sbagliare in conferenza. Inaccettabile la parte sul suo futuro. Doveva stare zitto. Si rischia il "liberi tutti".


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Marzo 2019)

se domani va male è finita. si sta creando un brutto clima e la colpa è dell'allenatore. 

almeno si è reso conto che con l'inter ha sbagliato tutto


----------



## Cataldinho (29 Marzo 2019)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Torna allegri



Mai sia.


----------



## Raryof (29 Marzo 2019)

Ahahahahahaahah mamma mia mi scompiscio proprio, ahahhauahahha grandissimo ancora una volta.
Avete ragione ragazzi, tira una brutta aria, lo spogliatoio per nulla compatto si è scompattato ancora di più dietro una gestione pietosa (da compagno, detto mille volte) del finto duro, quello che a gennaio fa due risultati utili consecutivi e non vuole l'esterno perchè ce l'abbiamo durissimo e 1 mese e 3/4 dopo la stagione è già finita dal punto di vista fisico/mentale/quellochevoletevoi, stagione finita come magari finiranno le partite con le "grandi" da rispettare e lodare per come ci mazzuolano tra le linee mentre noi siamo intenti a "pressare" alti senza avere quelchissàchecosa, tipo un allenatore serio, per non andare in panico se li prendiamo alti.
Vero, Gattuso mica allena, lui è uomo immagine, immagine che si deve tutelare bene come ha fatto oggi, non me l'aspettavo già ora ma le palesi mani avanti e da finta vittima erano abbastanza scontate, ora partono le classiche scenate "non so a fine stagione, forse me ne vado, non mi volete gnègnè" giusto per diventare parte lesa della situazione e farsi quindi confermare perché è troppo na bella personna ja.
Buonanotte ai sognatori quindi, io ormai mi arrendo, se arriva quarto viene confermato senza nemmeno dargli il minimo dubbio, se lascia lui (se ciao) EROE, ma io dico, tenersi aperte più strade no? comunque con uno così puoi far poco, sa cosa deve dire, sa quando deve dire certe cose e quando deve fare la vittima, poi i modi sbagliatissimi li ha sempre avuti ma essendo uno che è dell'ambiente difficilmente ce lo scrolleremo dalle palle se le romane dovessero ammazzarsi ancora di più, tanto noi siamo talmente scemi che tireremmo su pure l'Atalanta bergamasca.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Marzo 2019)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Torna allegri



Ci manca solo questa. Praticamente è un Gattuso digievoluto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Marzo 2019)

inutile i tifosi non saranno mai contenti 
MAI su ogni frase si fanno 10.000 pippe mentali


----------



## Victorss (30 Marzo 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sarebbe la nostra tomba.



Piuttosto del ritorno di Allegri giuro che preferisco Colantuono.


----------



## Victorss (30 Marzo 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahaahah mamma mia mi scompiscio proprio, ahahhauahahha grandissimo ancora una volta.
> Avete ragione ragazzi, tira una brutta aria, lo spogliatoio per nulla compatto si è scompattato ancora di più dietro una gestione pietosa (da compagno, detto mille volte) del finto duro, quello che a gennaio fa due risultati utili consecutivi e non vuole l'esterno perchè ce l'abbiamo durissimo e 1 mese e 3/4 dopo la stagione è già finita dal punto di vista fisico/mentale/quellochevoletevoi, stagione finita come magari finiranno le partite con le "grandi" da rispettare e lodare per come ci mazzuolano tra le linee mentre noi siamo intenti a "pressare" alti senza avere quelchissàchecosa, tipo un allenatore serio, per non andare in panico se li prendiamo alti.
> Vero, Gattuso mica allena, lui è uomo immagine, immagine che si deve tutelare bene come ha fatto oggi, non me l'aspettavo già ora ma le palesi mani avanti e da finta vittima erano abbastanza scontate, ora partono le classiche scenate "non so a fine stagione, forse me ne vado, non mi volete gnègnè" giusto per diventare parte lesa della situazione e farsi quindi confermare perché è troppo na bella personna ja.
> Buonanotte ai sognatori quindi, io ormai mi arrendo, se arriva quarto viene confermato senza nemmeno dargli il minimo dubbio, se lascia lui (se ciao) EROE, ma io dico, tenersi aperte più strade no? comunque con uno così puoi far poco, sa cosa deve dire, sa quando deve dire certe cose e quando deve fare la vittima, poi i modi sbagliatissimi li ha sempre avuti ma essendo uno che è dell'ambiente difficilmente ce lo scrolleremo dalle palle se le romane dovessero ammazzarsi ancora di più, tanto noi siamo talmente scemi che tireremmo su pure l'Atalanta bergamasca.



Quanto godrei se Rino arrivasse terzo al posto della grande Inda (l antijuve schiacciasassi del grande maestro Spalletti) e gli rinnovassero per 5 anni. Ci sarebbe un esplosione di fegati universale..


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Sampdoria - Milan. Ecco le parole del tecnico:"In campionato e in coppa Italia ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. I tre davanti si muovono in modo incredibile. La difesa è sempre preparata e hanno un grandissimo allenatore. Abbiamo lavorato bene e sofferto tanto. C'è stata tantissima amarezza dopo il derby. Quelli che sono rimasti qui si sono allenati con grandissimo entusiasmo. I finali di partita? Dicevano che assomigliavo a Rocco. Poi abbiamo provato a fare qualcosa di diversi ma bisogna conoscere bene i giocatori. Io da giocatore facevo pressione alta. Come fa a non piacermi quel gioco? Contro l'Inter sono stato io a preparare la partita così, facendo una pressione un pò più alta. Forse non sono stato bravo abbastanza. Squadra scollata. Abbiamo giocato su 48 metri le imbucate di Vecino ci hanno messo in grandissima difficoltà. L'errore è stato mio che ho provato a fare qualcosa di diverso. Dobbiamo continuare a fare ciò che sappiamo fare meglio. *Kessie?* Il confronto l'ho avuto ieri. Era in programma oggi la chiacchierata. Io non porto rancore. Ma i ragazzi sanno che io mi strappo il cuore e loro ci possono palleggiare. Però ci vuole rispetto. Da parte mia c'è stata grandissima delusione. La società è stata impeccabile. Nella carriera da calciatore ho sbagliato più di una volta, non verso i miei compagni. Ho sempre pagato a caro prezzo. Mi sono assunto le mie responsabilità. La società me l'ha fatto pesare. *Galliani voleva togliermi la fascia dopo la partita contro il Tottenham*. Era giusto. Poi la squadra si è messo di mezzo e mi ha protetto. Non sono arrabbiato con Frank, c'è delusione ma è finita qui. Ora ci sono dieci finali, dobbiamo essere bravi a non perdere la testa e pensare partita dopo partita. *San Siro?* E' il cuore, senti l'odore della storia. Ma per essere al top ci vuole qualcosa, la Juve insegna. Bisogna capire le esigenze di un club che vuole tornare a competere con squadra che hanno stadi, denaro, diritti tv superiori. E' giusto che la società stia pensando a qualcosa di diverso. In questo momento abbiamo gli stimoli nonostante la sconfitta nel derby. Abbiamo sbagliato quella partita. E' stata una partita come quella contro l'Arsenal. Stessi errori stessa pressione. Ripeto, è stata una mazzata ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. Siamo lì. *Noi siamo primi per il nostro scudetto*. Ci stiamo giocando il nostro scudetto a 10 partite dalla fine e siamo lì. Nel primo tempo l'Inter poteva stare 3-0 ma poi poteva finire anche 3-3. Pensa che le palle di Castillejo e Cutrone fossero finite dentro. Non è stato tutto da buttar via. Abbiamo creato palle gol. *Contraccolpo riassorbito?* Vediamo domani ma la squadra sa cosa si sta giocando. E' una squadra che farà di tutto per l'obiettivo. *Che Milan voglio vedere? *Una squadra che non regala nulla. Nel derby non c'abbiamo capito nulla nel primo tempo. Domani dobbiamo rispettare l'avversario, non prendere imbarcate e non andare in panico. Anche meno bella ma che non soffre gli avversari. *In questo momento facciamo fatica a fare un certo tipo di calcio,* quando vogliamo fare una pressione un pò più alta. Lo dicono le statistiche. *Ultime partite decisive per il mio futuro?* Il mio *futuro lo saprete tra due mesi* e non è la priorità del club. Penso solo a centrare l'obiettivo, fondamentale per tutti. Poi tra due mesi vi dico davvero quello che penso veramente. Devo riuscire a portare il Milan dove merita. Sento tante chiacchiere, mi faccio scivolare tutto addosso. *Alla fine vi dirò quello che farò. Giocatori come meriterebbe di giocare, come Castillejo? *Qui non siamo al bar. Secondo te io sono masochista? Dobbiamo guardare al presente, il gruppo è più importante dei singoli. Non dovevamo dire niente riguardo la lite Biglia Kessie? Potevamo far passare una roba del genere, davanti a 200 tv? Dobbiamo mettere da parte tutto. Abbiamo ancora dieci partite. Non dobbiamo prenderci a martellate. L'Inter è stata superiore a noi. Ho già detto che sono stato io a sbagliare, chiedendo una pressione più alta nel derby. Mi assumo le responsabilità. Castillejo in stagione ha più di 20 presenze, forse non è partito spesso titolare e va bene. Ma ora sembra che siamo settimi. Siamo lì e dobbiamo farci trovare pronti. *Rispetto a Spalletti mi sento il giovane Gattuso?* Non è stata la posizione di Vecino a metterci in difficoltà ma il nostro atteggiamento. Poi Vecino è uno che entra sempre in area. Sicuramente abbiamo sbagliato noi. *L'atteggiamento con le grandi? Forse non riesco a preparare bene le partite* ma può farsi che siano più forti di noi. Devo crescere, forse non sono bravo abbastanza. Voglio crescere col Milan? E' normale ma non voglio parlare di questo e del mio futuro. *Scaroni dice che il quarto posto è meglio dello scudetto? Non esageriamo. Preferisco vincere uno scudetto che arrivare quarto. Non sono d'accordo con lui.* *Da allenatore baratterei due scudetti con due non partecipazioni alla Champions. Poi a livello economico ha ragione Scaroni. *I gol di nazionali? Importanti, ma ora testa al Milan. *Suso?*Non faccio il mago, non so che Suso vedremo. Deve avere meno pause e stare più nel gioco. Riesce a darci qualità e mandare i compagni in gol. Bisogna dargli fiducia. *Paquetà mezzala in nazionale?* Anche nel Flamengo giocava mezzala. In nazionale fa meno fase difensiva. Se oggi siamo nella posizione in cui siamo è perchè siamo rimasti uniti nei momenti di difficoltà. E' stata la nostra grande forza. Può succedere che si litighi ma c'è lo spogliatoio. Non siamo al grande fratello. Certe cose ce le diciamo nello spogliatoio, nel mio ufficio o nella sauna e si può chiarire. Per questo ci sono rimasto e non permetto a nessuno di poter rovinare questo aspetto".



La miglior intervista di Gattuso nel 2019. 
Ha risosto adeguatamente a tutto, a diniziare da quel pollo di Scaroni, ma anche riguardo Kessiè e Suso.
Bravo Rino!


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Marzo 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Si percepisce lo sconforto nelle sue parole, e non potrebbe essere altrimenti
> Saranno felici tutti quelli che sono ossessionati dal suo esonero; ora con il Guidolin di turno vedremo la squadra giocare all'attacco e vincere tutte le partite 3-0



Quello che sfugge è che Gattuso è tifoso proprio. Dopo la sconfitta nel derby è sicuro che non abbia dormito per giorni...
Secondo me pensa di andare ad allenare una piazza dove ci sia più distacco e equilibrio nei suoi confronti, ma soprattutto dove non abbia questo coinvolgimento emotivo.
Lo ha detto tante volte in passato che allenare il Milan lo sta logorando. 

Tanto i tifosi criticherebbero anche Guardiola, è il tifo ai tempi di internet.


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quello che sfugge è che Gattuso è tifoso proprio. Dopo la sconfitta nel derby è sicuro che non abbia dormito per giorni...
> Secondo me pensa di andare ad allenare una piazza dove ci sia più distacco e equilibrio nei suoi confronti, ma soprattutto dove non abbia questo coinvolgimento emotivo.
> Lo ha detto tante volte in passato che allenare il Milan lo sta logorando.
> 
> Tanto i tifosi criticherebbero anche Guardiola, è il tifo ai tempi di internet.



Vedo juventini criticare Allegri, risultati alla mano è una cosa inconcepibile, eppure.... pochi tifosi sono dotati di equilibrio, come pochi tifosi sono veramente uomini di sport e sanno determinate dinamiche... nel nostro piccolo per me l'accanimento verso Gattuso è un qualcosa di grottesco, giustamente si possono muovere delle critiche perchè di errori (come tutti) ne commette, ma un conto sono le critiche costruttive, un conto quelle per partito ormai preso ed aimè ce ne sono tante.


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se domani va male è finita. si sta creando un brutto clima e la colpa è dell'allenatore.
> 
> almeno si è reso conto che con l'inter ha sbagliato tutto



Gattuso che molla? Che fa mollare ai ragazzi? Ma non scherziamo. Possiamo andare in CL come non andarci, ma una cosa ti garantisco, ce la giochiamo come minimo fino all'ultima giornata. 

Poi...tra un vostro psicodramma e l'altro vi ricordo che siamo ancora terzi, a più quattro, con un calendario più agevole di tutte le altre....ascoltassi voi e non conoscessi la classifica penserei che siamo quinti o sesti ed ormai per quarto posto serve un miracolo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Marzo 2019)

secondo me vi state facendo troppe pippe mentali su ogni conferenza di Gattuso. Sembra che siamo ottavi, che giochiamo da schifo, che veniamo da tre sconfitte consecutive. Eddai su, si abbiamo giocato malino ultimamente ma siamo quarti a due punti dalla terza, abbiamo perso il derby (brucia lo so) e l' ultima sconfitta risaliva a Dicembre con la Fiorentina. Siamo in semifinale di Coppa Italia. e chi scrive non è certo un grande ammiratore di Gattuso, ma è così difficile ammettere che sta facendo quantomeno il giusto? Io a inizio campionato avrei messo una firma per essere dove siamo oggi, cioè quarti con 4 punti (che sono 5) sulla quinta a dieci dalla fine.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gattuso che molla? Che fa mollare ai ragazzi? Ma non scherziamo. Possiamo andare in CL come non andarci, ma una cosa ti garantisco, ce la giochiamo come minimo fino all'ultima giornata.
> 
> Poi...tra un vostro psicodramma e l'altro vi ricordo che siamo ancora terzi, a più quattro, con un calendario più agevole di tutte le altre....ascoltassi voi e non conoscessi la classifica penserei che siamo quinti o sesti ed ormai per quarto posto serve un miracolo.



leggendoti pensavo di essermi perso qualcosa. il milan è 4o e l'anno scorso dopo 5 vittorie di fila è crollato con gattuso e ha fatto fatica ad arrivare 6o.

il calendario più agevole è un'opinione, per me è più difficile di quello della lazio sicuro. trasferte con samp, torino e fiorentina sono difficilissime per noi. più la juve e la lazio. agevole??


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quello che sfugge è che Gattuso è tifoso proprio. Dopo la sconfitta nel derby è sicuro che non abbia dormito per giorni...
> Secondo me pensa di andare ad allenare una piazza dove ci sia più distacco e equilibrio nei suoi confronti, ma soprattutto dove non abbia questo coinvolgimento emotivo.
> 
> 
> ...



prima parte vera, seconda... lasciamo perdere. e te lo dice uno al quale una delle poche cose che gradisce di gattuso è il difensivismo


----------



## Raryof (30 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> leggendoti pensavo di essermi perso qualcosa. il milan è 4o e l'anno scorso dopo 5 vittorie di fila è crollato con gattuso e ha fatto fatica ad arrivare 6o.
> 
> il calendario più agevole è un'opinione, per me è più difficile di quello della lazio sicuro. trasferte con samp, torino e fiorentina sono difficilissime per noi. più la juve e la lazio. agevole??



Se facciamo 3-4 sconfitte siamo out per me.
E visto chi dobbiamo incontrare non mi sorprenderei... purtroppo bisognava creare un solchetto tra derby e oggi (con scontro diretto Inter Lazio nel frattempo) e invece siamo qui a dirci quanto siamo belli rispetto all'anno scorso con una manciata di punti in più.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Marzo 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La miglior intervista di Gattuso nel 2019.
> Ha risosto adeguatamente a tutto, a diniziare da quel pollo di Scaroni, ma anche riguardo Kessiè e Suso.
> Bravo Rino!





Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quello che sfugge è che Gattuso è tifoso proprio. Dopo la sconfitta nel derby è sicuro che non abbia dormito per giorni...
> Secondo me pensa di andare ad allenare una piazza dove ci sia più distacco e equilibrio nei suoi confronti, ma soprattutto dove non abbia questo coinvolgimento emotivo.
> Lo ha detto tante volte in passato che allenare il Milan lo sta logorando.
> 
> Tanto i tifosi criticherebbero anche Guardiola, è il tifo ai tempi di internet.





Jino ha scritto:


> Vedo juventini criticare Allegri, risultati alla mano è una cosa inconcepibile, eppure.... pochi tifosi sono dotati di equilibrio, come pochi tifosi sono veramente uomini di sport e sanno determinate dinamiche... nel nostro piccolo per me l'accanimento verso Gattuso è un qualcosa di grottesco, giustamente si possono muovere delle critiche perchè di errori (come tutti) ne commette, ma un conto sono le critiche costruttive, un conto quelle per partito ormai preso ed aimè ce ne sono tante.





Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> secondo me vi state facendo troppe pippe mentali su ogni conferenza di Gattuso. Sembra che siamo ottavi, che giochiamo da schifo, che veniamo da tre sconfitte consecutive. Eddai su, si abbiamo giocato malino ultimamente ma siamo quarti a due punti dalla terza, abbiamo perso il derby (brucia lo so) e l' ultima sconfitta risaliva a Dicembre con la Fiorentina. Siamo in semifinale di Coppa Italia. e chi scrive non è certo un grande ammiratore di Gattuso, ma è così difficile ammettere che sta facendo quantomeno il giusto? Io a inizio campionato avrei messo una firma per essere dove siamo oggi, cioè quarti con 4 punti (che sono 5) sulla quinta a dieci dalla fine.



Sono commosso ragazzi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Marzo 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se facciamo 3-4 sconfitte siamo out per me.
> E visto chi dobbiamo incontrare non mi sorprenderei... purtroppo bisognava creare un solchetto tra derby e oggi (con scontro diretto Inter Lazio nel frattempo) e invece siamo qui a dirci quanto siamo belli rispetto all'anno scorso con una manciata di punti in più.



avremo idee molto più chiare al termine di questa giornata con gli scontri diretti Inter-Lazio e Roma-Napoli. 

cmq con 7 vittorie e 3 sconfitte sarebbe veramente difficilissimo non arrivare quarti. significa che la Roma dovrebbe vincerne 9 su 10 partite rimanenti, e la Lazio vincerne 9 su 11 rimanenti per arrivare a pari punti. Inoltre c'è anche il fattore Inter, che è solo li a due punti (tre) da noi.


----------

